# MIPRO MA-707 Fault!



## FunnyFellow (Feb 10, 2010)

[rant]
I take all the good things i have said about Mipro all back. I was working with one of their MA-707's and in the middle of an assembly, the whole unit failed! Well I admit there was still power to all the other accessories on it E.G CD Player, Wireless System, etc. that is also out of warranty as well  (I admit it was only 2 or so months out). 
[/rant]


----------



## avkid (Feb 10, 2010)

How exactly did it fail?


----------



## FunnyFellow (Feb 11, 2010)

Goodness knows how it failed. It just did.
Aside from that, when I turned it on this morning, it was in perfect condition!


----------



## CSCTech (Feb 11, 2010)

Was it the 'Phantom' of the sound system? : )

(Phantom Power)
Or did the board just like, shut off?


If it did, power cable slip out? Fuse?


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 11, 2010)

CSCTech said:


> Was it the 'Phantom' of the sound system? : )
> 
> (Phantom Power)
> Or did the board just like, shut off?
> ...



Probably neither of those... everything else had power, and if it was a fuse, it probably wouldn't have worked again.
Overheating might be a suspect though.


----------



## FunnyFellow (Feb 12, 2010)

the blasted thing was not working again today!

@CSCTech Was it the 'Phantom' of the sound system? LOL


----------



## 00AVD (Feb 12, 2010)

Overall the MA707 series is fairly reliable. We have seen quite a few come in for repair as they're quite widely sold here in Australia.

I think we've seen some issues with the power switch, power relay and a few dud power supplies. Maybe check the battery crimp terminals are tight. There is also a certain batch of serial numbers that need an upgraded power supply.

You need to establish if the power light goes off or if the audio just stops. There's no point asking for a solution if you can't specify the real nature of the problem. "It's faulty" just doesn't cut it I'm afraid!


----------



## FunnyFellow (Feb 13, 2010)

00AVD said:


> Overall the MA707 series is fairly reliable. We have seen quite a few come in for repair as they're quite widely sold here in Australia.
> 
> I think we've seen some issues with the power switch, power relay and a few dud power supplies. Maybe check the battery crimp terminals are tight. There is also a certain batch of serial numbers that need an upgraded power supply.
> 
> You need to establish if the power light goes off or if the audio just stops. There's no point asking for a solution if you can't specify the real nature of the problem. "It's faulty" just doesn't cut it I'm afraid!



I was not asking for help. Someone moved it over to sound from what went wrong and the power light does work.


----------



## stramcar (Mar 10, 2010)

We have also had numerous problems with the mipro ma 707. At current it sits in a room, getting no power, and not charging. Anyone have any ideas? Fuse? Is the fuse accessible? Need new rechargable batteries? I am a year 6/7 teacher without electrical qualifications - but I am fearless with a screwdriver and the bosses permission to pull it apart. Of course the unit is out of warranty by the way.


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 10, 2010)

stramcar said:


> We have also had numerous problems with the mipro ma 707. At current it sits in a room, getting no power, and not charging. Anyone have any ideas? Fuse? Is the fuse accessible? Need new rechargable batteries? I am a year 6/7 teacher without electrical qualifications - but I am fearless with a screwdriver and the bosses permission to pull it apart. Of course the unit is out of warranty by the way.


fearless with a screwdriver isn't always the best... would you fearlessly stick that screwdriver into a wall socket?


----------



## JackMVHS (Mar 10, 2010)

Does anyone else find it ironic that FunnyFellow's signature is "1st Rule Of Theatre: Things that can go wrong will go wrong" ?


----------

